# Philippine Mars Restoration for the US Navy Museum



## TimeLapse (Aug 27, 2012)

The Philippine Mars water bomber is being restored back to the US Navy colors. 
And is going to be flown to US Navy Museum in Pensacola Florida in November for her last flight,I am going to be filming her leaving from Canada, Here is a video the Philippine Mars as of Aug 9 2012

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3ICQg1CwqU_
The 8 th Martin Mars that never got finished .Video Coming soon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for posting that!!!!


----------



## TimeLapse (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for watching


----------



## Rogi (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats Awesome


----------



## TimeLapse (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for watching
I will be posting 5 more videos for the martin mars water bombers ,including part of the 8 th plane that never got finnished


----------



## ham-pete (Aug 28, 2012)

Cannot see video - message says video not loaded


----------



## TimeLapse (Aug 29, 2012)

ham-pete Try link below
Philippine Mars Restoration

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3ICQg1CwqU_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2012)

Very cool! I for some unbeknownst reason have become very fond of the flying boats. Don't know why either.


----------



## TimeLapse (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for watching,Check back soon,I will be posting more videos of these planes soon


----------

